# The cyclical irony of modern music



## azathot (Jan 10, 2014)

Via TapeOp on Facebook:









Truth? Perhaps.

I just hope we never work our way back to tape. It's terrible.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey I loved my Alvin and the Chipmunk's 8-track.


----------



## azathot (Jan 10, 2014)

I have very vivid memories of my Aunt playing Queen "Another one bites the dust" on 8-track cira 83'. Thankfully, 8-track was definitely on the way out at that point.

What's interesting about the graphic is a the standard nostalgic cycle, but unlike tape (I'm excluding a nice 2-track 70's tascam) and 8-track not so much, Vinyl is still a very enjoyable medium. I don't believe vinyl is inherently superior to proper digital for reproduction, but the experience is pretty much unmatched. 

There is something that is missing from the comic though: as time has went on, the overall artistic package has lessened. I can't tell you how may times I spent pouring over the inserts on records, staring at the album layout o folding out the tape inserts and reading lyrics along with the album. I bought my mother the Abbey Road CD circa '85-'86 (worked extra chores for a couple months to buy the $40 CD) and I was a tad disappointed with the presentation. Years later when I bought The Wall on tape (later on CD), I realized how much I missed the Album. 

I think the best thing about a record is not the sound, but the presentation. It feels like you need to listen for a period of time, not a bite sized chunk on the train. It's about intention, communication and interpretation. This is something I really miss about the medium. Digital downloads, by themselves, can't accomplish the same task.

- derek


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

My uncle's car had an 8-track player a sweet K-car station wagon.


----------

